# Converting Lung Tank to a MTL Tank



## Marechal (25/10/16)

My favorite tanks, all modified for MTL and long restricted lung hits

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (25/10/16)

Marechal said:


> My favorite tanks, all modified for MTL and long restricted lung hits
> 
> View attachment 72899


And how did you modify them, please?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marechal (25/10/16)

Andre said:


> And how did you modify them, please?



I used a rivet, worked it down on a drill and sandpaper, then used heat shrink tubing to give it a snug fit and pressed it in. Came out perfect, now i enjoy the warm rich flavor from the Serpent but with my preferred vaping style....restricted long slow lung inhale on a 0.8 Ohm build and a very conservative 15 -18 W

some pics of the process

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Informative 1 | Creative 3


----------



## Daniel (25/10/16)

Marechal said:


> I used a rivet, worked it down on a drill and sandpaper, then used heat shrink tubing to give it a snug fit and pressed it in. Came out perfect, now i enjoy the warm rich flavor from the Serpent but with my preferred vaping style....restricted long slow lung inhale on a 0.8 Ohm build and a very conservative 15 -18 W



This is really great! I presume those are all 22's ? Also more of a MTL guy and would be really interested trying this , although I am not the DIY kind LOL might lose a finger. Also does the heat from the coil not affect the shrink tubing or the tubing give off some nasty smell ? Just asking before I try this ......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/10/16)

Marechal said:


> I used a rivet, worked it down on a drill and sandpaper, then used heat shrink tubing to give it a snug fit and pressed it in. Came out perfect, now i enjoy the warm rich flavor from the Serpent but with my preferred vaping style....restricted long slow lung inhale on a 0.8 Ohm build and a very conservative 15 -18 W
> 
> some pics of the process
> 
> ...


Some mad innovation there bru


----------



## Marechal (25/10/16)

Daniel said:


> This is really great! I presume those are all 22's ? Also more of a MTL guy and would be really interested trying this , although I am not the DIY kind LOL might lose a finger. Also does the heat from the coil not affect the shrink tubing or the tubing give off some nasty smell ? Just asking before I try this ......


Hi @Daniel, Jip all 22's and no problems with the tubing, sits tight, no smell no taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/10/16)

Marechal said:


> Hi @Daniel, Jip all 22's and no problems with the tubing, sits tight, no smell no taste.


May I ask.. as innovative as it is.. what is diference compared to just dialling down airflow control?


----------



## Marechal (25/10/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> May I ask.. as innovative as it is.. what is diference compared to just dialling down airflow control?


It is about the concentration of airflow over the coil, if you close down the air control you restrict the amount of air entering the chamber but there is no concentration of the air flowing over the coil, you actually want the air control completely open to force a lot of air thru the small hole directly onto the coil. it is sort of like the difference between blowing out a candle using a 5mm straw compared to a 50mm drain pipe (maybe there is an engineer on the forum that can explain it better)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (25/10/16)

Marechal said:


> It is about the concentration of airflow over the coil, if you close down the air control you restrict the amount of air entering the chamber but there is no concentration of the air flowing over the coil, you actually want the air control completely open to force a lot of air thru the small hole directly onto the coil. it is sort of like the difference between blowing out a candle using a 5mm straw compared to a 50mm drain pipe (maybe there is an engineer on the forum that can explain it better)


So technically the flavour should be enhanced by this?


----------



## JsPLAYn (25/10/16)

Marechal said:


> It is about the concentration of airflow over the coil, if you close down the air control you restrict the amount of air entering the chamber but there is no concentration of the air flowing over the coil, you actually want the air control completely open to force a lot of air thru the small hole directly onto the coil. it is sort of like the difference between blowing out a candle using a 5mm straw compared to a 50mm drain pipe (maybe there is an engineer on the forum that can explain it better)


No that makes perfect sense.. thanks


----------



## Marechal (25/10/16)

Daniel said:


> So technically the flavour should be enhanced by this?


To my opinion, yes I get perfect flavour, and then again every vaper is different, but this is how I enjoy my vape, like sipping a good wine, slow and enjoying the flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (25/10/16)

Marechal said:


> To my opinion, yes I get perfect flavour, and then again every vaper is different, but this is how I enjoy my vape, like sipping a good wine, slow and enjoying the flavour


Must try this will it work on the 25 as well? Suppose the airflow hole diameter is larger and don't want to cock up a new tank also lol. Will try get a second hand 22....


----------



## Marechal (25/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Must try this will it work on the 25 as well? Suppose the airflow hole diameter is larger and don't want to cock up a new tank also lol. Will try get a second hand 22....


Yes it will work on a 25mm, and no need to worry about damaging the tank, you can just pop it out if it is not to your taste


----------



## blujeenz (25/10/16)

Daniel said:


> Must try this will it work on the 25 as well? Suppose the airflow hole diameter is larger and don't want to cock up a new tank also lol. Will try get a second hand 22....



You can try using claptons on a suitable mandrel, no need to fiddle with heatshrink and the right pop rivet.
I modded the Kayfun V5 and the flavour is vastly better than stock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Marechal (25/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> You can try using claptons on a suitable mandrel, no need to fiddle with heatshrink and the right pop rivet.
> I modded the Kayfun V5 and the flavour is vastly better than stock.





blujeenz said:


> You can try using claptons on a suitable mandrel, no need to fiddle with heatshrink and the right pop rivet.
> I modded the Kayfun V5 and the flavour is vastly better than stock.




This will work, you can also use a piece of Silicon tubing, I used it for a month to test, no problems, only did the rivet mod to make it more permanent and to look better......(I think we are busy hijacking this thread, .....sorry!)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marechal (25/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> You can try using claptons on a suitable mandrel, no need to fiddle with heatshrink and the right pop rivet.
> I modded the Kayfun V5 and the flavour is vastly better than stock.


@blujeenz If you don't mind me asking, I see on your banner you stopped smoking like 21 years ago, why did you start vaping?..or am I misunderstanding something


----------



## Daniel (25/10/16)

blujeenz said:


> You can try using claptons on a suitable mandrel, no need to fiddle with heatshrink and the right pop rivet.
> I modded the Kayfun V5 and the flavour is vastly better than stock.


Winner winner chicken dinner! And I happen to have some Clapton... Thx

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (25/10/16)

@Daniel u gotta let me know how that works out with the Clapton in the sm25 to make it MTL I'm so keen to try Wat a genius idea


----------



## blujeenz (25/10/16)

While @Marechal concept with the pop rivet looks more elegant than my stuffing a spiralled clapton down the airhole, I feel its like groceries in the boot while driving a car, ie out of sight.
That said I had reservations about his use of heat shrink even though it is not in contact with juice at all.
I modded the Kayfun V5 for more restriction with a clapton wound on a 1.5mm mandrel but found it a bit too restrictive and settled on a spiral after some experimentation.
The Kayfun has a stock 3.1mm ID air tube with my mod taking it down to an effective 1.8mm.
My initial post over at http://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-5-mtl-mod.t28710/


----------



## blujeenz (25/10/16)

Ideally it would be primo to source some SS 304 poprivets and slice them with a dremmel to mimic the Kayfun MTL addon.
Eureka is a local supplier of fasteners to hardware stores and sell them in packs of 10, probably about R35.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

